# Echo- Cs-530



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not a mis-type...The NEW CS-530 is here at last! ITs been in the works for sometime now on the downlow. 

We got our first one in and it sold within a few hours. The saw has all the new Orange cladding, the new engine, factory Rim Drive clutch, plus all the features that made the Previous CS-520 one of the finest Firewood saws on the market. Echo has also upgraded the Top Handle to a new design. It feels a little bigger in diameter, but the rubber coating is thinner and you can really get a firm grip on it. 

They also reinforced the muffler with a front support, dont think there was ever a problem there, but its reinforced as the devil now...

Ive been told that all new Orange machines are getting the new engine, however the website isnt specifiying that it has the Vortex engine...Im going to say it does, but Ill confirm that 100% as soon as I can.

This is a nice saw, and even has the new 2 post chain brake for all the 1 post haters.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 4, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> plus all the features that made the Previous CS-520 one of the finest Firewood saws on the market.



I was not aware echo competes in the saw "market". Looks like a chi com copy of a cheapie......


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I was not aware echo competes in the saw "market". Looks like a chi com copy of a cheapie......



You'll have to do better than that.


----------



## tree_beard (Oct 4, 2008)

*new 50cc echo*

excellent, another saw in the 50cc class that the 346xp can be better than....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 4, 2008)

tree_beard said:


> excellent, another saw in the 50cc class that the 346xp can be better than....



The 50cc class was dominated by the Dolmar 5100 as the most powerful and the Stihl MS260 as the best built/best selling. These 2 have no competetion...


----------



## tree_beard (Oct 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 50cc class *was* dominated by the Dolmar 5100 as the most powerful and the Stihl MS260 as the best built/best selling. These 2 have no competetion...



then came the 346xp...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 4, 2008)

tree_beard said:


> then came the 346xp...



LOL.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2008)

tree_beard said:


> excellent, another saw in the 50cc class that the 346xp can be better than....



Another POS to outcut...!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2008)

I love this statement: "This is a nice saw, and even has the new 2 post chain brake for all the 1 post haters."
-----------------------
Would you believe that after the chain brake post on my Mac 3514 broke in half six yeras ago, I replaced the entire assembly with one that I made in the shop using two pieces of hickory?

That hickory chain brake lever with still just one post operates perfectly and has never broken. Pictures available upon request. 

Now, back to OP. If the Echo CS 520 can hold its own against a Stihl MS 260 and do it for $100 to $150 less, it has a chance. What I would hope is that this engineering is in the same league as my old 3900 that I cannot kill and a saw that performed flawlessly again today cutting another cord of elm and ash.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Pictures available upon request.



Only if the wood stain matches that pretty yellow and the contures are smooth like a baby's butt.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Only if the wood stain matches that pretty yellow and the contures are smooth like a baby's butt.


That latter is true, the former is not. I coated it with four coats of poly and left it natural. Somehow, painting shaped shagbark hickory gave me the sheets. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

For what its worth, We dont even stock the 1 post chainbrakes. Havent had to replace but 1...and that was on my personal CS-520, after the previous owner Broke the band from abuse, then began twisting and forcing the handle in anger...finally he broke it off..

That is how I came to own the CS-520...I fixed it, he refused to pay the bill...sorry sucker..

75 dollars in parts isnt a bad price for a barely used CS-520. The parts were a bar, chain, clutch rim, brake band, and brake lever. 165lbs of compression, and it just gets better and better.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 4, 2008)

Yup, I handled one at the Paul Bunyan show today. Cant say about the new motor because the rep in the tent was less than knowledgable.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> For what its worth, We dont even stock the 1 post chainbrakes. Havent had to replace but 1...and that was on my personal CS-520, after the previous owner Broke the band from abuse, then began twisting and forcing the handle in anger...finally he broke it off..
> 
> That is how I came to own the CS-520...I fixed it, he refused to pay the bill...sorry sucker..
> 
> 75 dollars in parts isnt a bad price for a barely used CS-520. The parts were a bar, chain, clutch rim, brake band, and brake lever. 165lbs of compression, and it just gets better and better.


Red, if I could find a CS-520 today for less than $180, I would buy it today.

On the other hand, this new CS-530 is a saw that Stihl, Husky, and Dolmar will have to reckon with. Thank you for posting it. Meanwhile, please forgive me for bragging about my vintage 3900. I love my Stihl MS 361, but anyone who has seen me run my Echo 3900 is stihl amazed at its remarkable performance.


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder how echo is doing overall these days in sales...

All the landscapers in my area used to love echo trimmers and blowers--now everyone is using redmax.


----------



## husker80 (Oct 4, 2008)

Red,


Did you get to run the saw? Just curious on how it cut. Glad to see echo going to the orange and black on saws.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> Yup, I handled one at the Paul Bunyan show today. Cant say about the new motor because the rep in the tent was less than knowledgable.



And thats a darn shame. Ive heard the same about some Stihl and Husky reps, they do exist, and Im sad to say that Echo has them too as you experienced. 

A rep is just that. They represent the brand, the products, and the people who stand behind them...to have one that is so deep in the business and doesnt know if the new saw is a new or old engine...sad.

We have more on order, Ill uh...pop off a muffler cap and take a peak at the piston. 1 ring = Vortex, 2 rings = Tornado, its that simple.

What did you think of the new loop handle?


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think it is a bad looking saw.

I would prefer a see through fuel tank. Nice to know when you're gett'n low.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

husker80 said:


> Red,
> 
> 
> Did you get to run the saw? Just curious on how it cut. Glad to see echo going to the orange and black on saws.



Ran it, but not in wood, I wanted to, but the customer was in a bit of a hurry to put it to work himself. Not if he'd have liked me devirginizing he new :censored: He did pickup a loop of Oregon non-safety Semi Chisel .325 for it, to replace the stock chain.

I will describe him as "Giddy".

Price out the door was less than 435.00 as I recall. 7.5% tax here...:censored: 

Probably would have cut about as fast as my 520, but after the first few tanks it will likely pull harder. Im seriously looking at buying one of these suckers...its a great looking saw and I was so impressed how easily it started.

Ive got to do some mods to the 520 now...got to save face even though she is now obsolete.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I don't think it is a bad looking saw.
> 
> I would prefer a see through fuel tank. Nice to know when you're gett'n low.



It would be nice, at first, but a transparent tank gets dirty, fades, becomes hard to see over time. However, being able to be made out of a normal plastic/polymer, the tanks Echo uses are very tough and durable, have never had to replace one, even on the most abused saws.

The only change I would make, and this is jsut nit picking, but the decal on the bar cober is ORange background, White ECHO letters...Id like that decal to be black, with orange Echo bars in reflective print, and ECHO in white....The current decal is just a little odd to look at, at first.


----------



## mtgrs737 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a Echo CS-400 that I have limited time in the wood with, but it starts easy and runs like a top. I also have a MS260 with adjustable carb that I paid $499 for brand new. To me even though I think that Echo makes a great product, $435 is pretty close to what I paid for my Stihl which may be a better built saw IMHO.


----------



## pgg (Oct 4, 2008)

ECHO in white letters on a orange background, hells teeth I just about threw up at the thought, quite a sleek look in the blurb pic but big pity the motor'll be anemic and gutless as per for echo...


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Red,

What kind of case does it have?

Charlie


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 4, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> Hey Red,
> 
> What kind of case does it have?
> 
> Charlie



Same layout as the 520, and 510 before it.

Metal case, that holds the engine assembly.

And as before, no one can provide any proof that the clamshell design, with the seals and bearings encased in the all metal block, that is bolted to the metal case, is in any way shape or form BAD. It simplifies the saws design and assembly, and makes any repairs less invasive and time consuming. When a bearing goes out in a 440, how long does it take you to replace BOTH crank bearings and BOTH crank seals and produce a running saw? What special costly tools are required? With the Echo method you simply unbolt the carb and muffler, remove the flywheel...remove the cylinder screws, and lift out the engine. Remove the case shell, remove the bearings and seals, slide on new bearings and seals, put the cap on, and drop it all back in...

If a bearings fails catastrophically, and eats into the case...on a STIHL, you are SOL. However on an Echo, you need only replace the cylidner and shell.

Keep in mind here that the acclaimed Husky 350 isnt nearly as robust as the Echo design, With Husky simply mounting the metal jug to the plastic case, with the seals and bearings mounted to the plastic case, and Ive never heard of any problems with even THAT deisign with regular use.

Im just saying, you may not like they way ECHO does it...but you cant prove it is inferior to the way Stihl does it, you can only offer opinion.


----------



## Octane (Oct 4, 2008)

I find it interesting that Echo is one of the most respected names in the trimmer market, yet they get no respect in the chainsaw market.
We've had Echo trimmers for decades and they never gave us a moment of trouble. The same goes for the Echo leafblower I just bought. It runs stronger and stronger the more I use it and always starts on the 2nd pull.
I just might have to consider an Echo saw when my old 021 finally wears out.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 5, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Keep in mind here that the acclaimed Husky 350 isnt nearly as robust as the Echo design, With Husky simply mounting the metal jug to the plastic case, with the seals and bearings mounted to the plastic case, and Ive never heard of any problems with even THAT deisign with regular use.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> There seem to be more and more reports of muffler bolts stripping, mufflers falling off, and cases melting on the Husqvarna 350s. I wouldn't buy one, and wouldn't recommend one.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 5, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> And thats a darn shame. Ive heard the same about some Stihl and Husky reps, they do exist, and Im sad to say that Echo has them too as you experienced.
> 
> A rep is just that. They represent the brand, the products, and the people who stand behind them...to have one that is so deep in the business and doesnt know if the new saw is a new or old engine...sad.
> 
> ...



Wasnt knocking Echo because of the rep, there was a dornick in the Stihl trailer when I was there also, like a high buck actor type. Husky by the way, had a woods type fellow who knew the saws and was a pleasure to talk to as did Dolmar.

I have spent some time with a 520 and it is a lot better saw than the Echo basher lore a person reads on here most of the time. I would buy another one without reservation. Not sure if I am easy on saws or easy to please or both but it's hard for me to knock a saw that does everything it is supposed to do every time it is called upon. I liked the 530 but need to search hard for a reason to buy another 50CC saw when I have 3 now. My CS-370 is among my favorites, does the 530 have the same air cleaner set up as the 370-400?


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 5, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Same layout as the 520, and 510 before it.
> 
> Metal case, that holds the engine assembly.
> 
> ...



All-right, you have me convinced. Send a new Echo CS-530 on over and I'll run a few cords and send it back. As payment for use of the saw, I'll write an objective honest opinion on how it did.

I have next year's fire wood to get ready and some of it has been seasoning for a few months now. Should be able to give it a good workout. 

Please send non-safety chain and an 18" bar. 

Thanks.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 5, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> Wasnt knocking Echo because of the rep, there was a dornick in the Stihl trailer when I was there also, like a high buck actor type. Husky by the way, had a woods type fellow who knew the saws and was a pleasure to talk to as did Dolmar.
> 
> I have spent some time with a 520 and it is a lot better saw than the Echo basher lore a person reads on here most of the time. I would buy another one without reservation. Not sure if I am easy on saws or easy to please or both but it's hard for me to knock a saw that does everything it is supposed to do every time it is called upon. I liked the 530 but need to search hard for a reason to buy another 50CC saw when I have 3 now. My CS-370 is among my favorites, does the 530 have the same air cleaner set up as the 370-400?




Sadly, when I talked to a Stihl rep at the Eastern Outdoor Sportman's show a couple of years ago, he really didn't know his professional chainsaw product line very well at all.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 5, 2008)

mtgrs737 said:


> I have a Echo CS-400 that I have limited time in the wood with, but it starts easy and runs like a top. I also have a MS260 with adjustable carb that I paid $499 for brand new. To me even though I think that Echo makes a great product, $435 is pretty close to what I paid for my Stihl which may be a better built saw IMHO.


That gets right to the meat of the problem. The Stihl MS 260 Pro can be obtained for a little more than the Echo CS-400. It's thus senseless to buy the Echo CS-400 unless you're broke or the nearest Stihl dealer is 200 miles away.

Echo has to beat the Stihl MS 260 price with the CS-520. If they cannot do that, it's toast. Meanwhile, add another $200 to the kitty and 
*Stihl MS 361 Rocks!*


----------



## mranum (Oct 5, 2008)

I picked up one of those CS-400's this summer and bought a couple Woodsman Pro loops for it. Never had an Echo before but after about the first 5 tanks of gas its power increased every tank for quite a while. Never did adjust the carb either, still set to the factory setting. Doesn't cut quite as fast as our Husky 350, but not a hell of a lot of difference though. It will however cut longer than anything else we've had on a tankful.

Just my observations.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone have any real experience with the Echo CS-530?

The Echo CS-400's are a $300 dollar saw here at our dealer but the CS-530's are at the $400 dollar price point. I can get a Dolmar 5100s for 420...why buy the Echo?

Our local dealers mechanic of some 25 years in the Chain saw industry says that those Echo's may not be the fastest saws in their respective displacement classes, BUT they will out last anything on the Market. Even Stihl's. He claim's they last way better than they look.


----------



## mini14 (Nov 16, 2008)

the only thing i will ever buy echo again is their blowers...new design is lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't own any Japanese saws, but I will say they have always made some well designed 2 stroke motors. Shinny and tanaka come too mind for brush cutters. Both excellent and highly reliable.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 16, 2008)

mini14 said:


> the only thing i will ever buy echo again is their blowers...new design is lipstick on a pig.



I noticed you are in "NY" and have issues with Echo Saws. What happened? Are you "CNY" located?


----------



## mranum (Nov 16, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> I don't own any Japanese saws, but I will say they have always made some well designed 2 stroke motors. Shinny and tanaka come too mind for brush cutters. Both excellent and highly reliable.




I hate to say it but there ain't a darn thing wrong with most Japanese engines. When we need a small engine replacement the only thing we even look at any more is Honda. Fast starts, durability, efficiency, quiet, can't ask for much more, I just wish it was American.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't stop any Echo trimmers , though I do wish my top handled Echo was a rear handle! Not powerful, but starts easy and runs smooooooooth.


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 16, 2008)

l like my Echo strimmer, and have no doubt that The japs make a good lil saw, but not a chance in hell they will ever make the power of a Husqvarna or Dolmar or Stihl. Longevity? They have a good record on the trimmers and such, and possibly saws, but most of us know whats best, and the sales numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Cliff R (Nov 17, 2008)

We've been running quite a few peices of Echo power equipment for about 5 years now. This includes a garden tiller, leaf blower, string trimmer, CS-360T, CS-510, and CS-670. All of these peices of equipments are dead solid reliable, and have given us ZERO trouble.

The CS-510 is an excellent saw. We use and prefer an 18" bar on it, .325. It will pull 20", but is much happier with the smaller bar. It's quite a limbing saw with a 16" bar.

The CS-510 is not overly powerful, but decent. It doesn't cut quite as fast as a Husqvarna 55, but enjoys a broader and smoother power band, and "grunts" just a bit better. I can fault the CS-510 in no area, and it will cut a LOT of wood on a tank of fuel, more than any other saw in our line-up.

I no longer have a good "connection" at Echo to get the opportunity to test out their saws. I am curious is the new 530 has any more power than the 510's/520's. I would also like to know if it has a catalyst muffler, and rev limiter? Two features of our CS-360T that I'm not very fond of. I actually cut the muffler in half and removed the catalyst and opened it up some, BIG wake-up call for that saw!.......Cliff


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2008)

Cliff R said:


> We've been running quite a few peices of Echo power equipment for about 5 years now. This includes a garden tiller, leaf blower, string trimmer, CS-360T, CS-510, and CS-670. All of these peices of equipments are dead solid reliable, and have given us ZERO trouble.
> 
> The CS-510 is an excellent saw. We use and prefer an 18" bar on it, .325. It will pull 20", but is much happier with the smaller bar. It's quite a limbing saw with a 16" bar.
> 
> ...


 Last time I did a timed cut in big oak, my CS510 took 22 seconds CS440 25 seconds Rancher 55 30 seconds but the 55 had 3/8 7tooth then, I switched it to a 325 setup which really helped, now it's a little ahead of my CS440 and a little behind my CS510 The CS510 and Rancher55 are stock, the CS440 has a little muffler mod . Steve


----------



## Cliff R (Nov 17, 2008)

Steve, I've never ran those two saws with a stopwatch. Both currently have .325 chains with 18" bars on them. I opened up the muffler on the 510 and Husky 55. The power of both saws is very close, with the Husky making more power in the upper rpm's, and liking to run there. The Echo engine doesn't rev up as much in the cut, and "grunts" better than the 55. I can tell you for certain the engine rpms drop off more with the Echo saw when cutting big logs, which we seldom do with either of those saws. They spend most of their time in wood no more than about 10-12" diameter. If I start working on the trunk of the tree, or big limbs, I'll grab the 262XP with the 18" bar. It will save you a lesson in humility, cutting WAY faster than either the 510 or 55. 

I don't like to spend all of my free time cutting firewood, but still enjoy the experience. I load up no less than 4 saws for any outing, with sharp chains and full tanks of fuel. I start out with the CS-360T, then quickly move on to the larger saws for bigger limbs/logs. The instant a chain gets dull or starts cutting slower, or a saw runs out of fuel, I grab another one and keep going. Since we cut mostly tops, the CS-510 and Husky 55 get the most use, not to mention I'm getting old enough to enjoy running light/fast saws more these days!

I can't fault any of my Echo chainsaws in any area. I would mention that the chains they show up with are JUNK, and without exception all of them have been set too lean for my liking. I'm sure the safety chains they put on those saws are to help keep novice homeowners out of trouble, and the lean settings to please the EPA. Both items no doubt would cause them some customer complaints, and they probably get back a few saws with cooked P/C's under warrantee? 

My contact at Echo is very knowledgable, and admitted that being EPA friendly is at the top of the priority list for that company, and that they factor in a certain amount of engine failures based on their equipment putting out the fewest possible pollutants. Anyone who works on these small engines knows full well that the fuel blends and air quality varies considerably across the entire country. It would be impossible to set up a saw to cover the entire spectrum, custom tuning is nearly manditory with any of this equipment........Cliff


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 17, 2008)

*Red, your PM box is full.*

I'm trying & hoping to get some advice on a CS-440, but my thread here died from neglect .

Chris


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> I'm trying & hoping to get some advice on a CS-440, but my thread here died from neglect .
> 
> Chris


 Didn't see a tread about a CS440. I bought a new one off Ebay for $200, had to adjust the carb like usual and grind ther safety off the safety chain, now it's got good chain. It's my favorite saw around the mill cutting boards to lenght and logs to length sometimes. I muffler modded it a little which really helped. Other than the it's light, well built with quite a bit of metal, runs like a top and it will start first pull without choking even after sitting for a while. Best bang for the buck for that size if you can find one that cheap, not if you have to pay full price. Steve


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 17, 2008)

Mountainlake, thanks. I don't usually hijack threads, but I'll ask here...

Echo CS-440 questions:

What is the best way to remove the limiters on the carb? From what I can see they're built into the carb, with no easy way to remove them. Do they need to be re-installed once the saw is tuned?

I'm needing to remove the jug to replace the piston & possibly the jug. On my other saws, mostly Jonsereds, the lower end seems to be attached solidly, & I have no qualms about using a rubber mallet to tap the jug free. On the 440 the entire engine assembly seems wiggly, if that makes sense.

TIA!

Chris

EDIT: My CS-440 was a Craigslist buy, $40.00. Badly scored piston & rings on the exhaust side, chainbrake band nearly worn in half in a couple of places, sprocket pretty well chewed up.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2008)

I take a drywall screw and thread it into the center hole a little then turn counterclockwise untill the tab is lined up with the slot then pull, being carefull not to unscrew it from the cap when turnibg backwards. Just grind the tab off on a bench grinder or cut off and put back in. The jug comes off with 4 bolts from the top a should slide right off unless the piston is siezed solid. Maybe someone will chime in for a stuck piston. Steve


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 17, 2008)

The jug is unbolted, & the piston moves freely. I was concerned about tapping on the jug because the engine seems shaky compared to what I'm used to. I'm probably being overly cautious.

Thanks for the advice on the limter caps.

Another ?--Will a 4400 piston kit work on this saw, or do I need one specifically for the 440? I ask because kits for the 4400 seem to be readily available, but I haven't found one for the 440. Is there a larger P&C that would work without any alterations? I'm no mechtech, & I'm working with pretty basic tools.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know what fits what, I think the CS4400 is a cc or two smaller and the Cs510 is quite a bit different. Where did you find a 4400 cylinder and piston, how much? Where's Red when you need him


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 17, 2008)

I've only found the piston kit for the 4400, not the P&C. Bailey's has a 4400 kit listed on their website for around 50.00-60.00, at that price I'm pretty sure it's aftermarket.

Are 440 piston kits still available? The piston in mine is burnt toast.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd call a local dealer, they should have a OEM for around $55 to $60 for a 440. Steve


----------



## rmh3481 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,
The Echo cs-440 piston kit is part number Echo P021006551 from parts tree for $53.50. Looks like it comes with the rings, pin, clips and the bearing. PT is generally high which means you should be able to get this part locally for $40-45. 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 18, 2008)

rmh3481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The Echo cs-440 piston kit is part number Echo P021006551 from parts tree for $53.50. Looks like it comes with the rings, pin, clips and the bearing. PT is generally high which means you should be able to get this part locally for $40-45.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob



Thanks for the info ! I couldn't find the 440 piston kit on-line, even with the part #, guess I'm losing it .


----------



## limelakephoto (Jan 16, 2009)

Just checked out the Echo website and the Cs-530 has 2 piston rings ! Hurrrah!


----------



## Javelin (Jan 16, 2009)

Were did you find that info?


----------



## limelakephoto (Jan 16, 2009)

On Echo website ..... Click "technical documents" then type in "cs-530" look under the "parts" portion. Over !!!


----------



## arlen (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an Echo cs530. I have had the saw for a couple of months. It runs a long time on a tank of gas, is easy to start, and cuts well. It does seem to vibrate more than my Husky 350. I ordered some new chain from it woodsman pro from bailey's round chizzle. I believe it came with a 18" bar 72 drive links at .325 guage. David


----------



## Javelin (Jan 16, 2009)

David How much run time do you have on it? Also how does it cut compared to the 350?


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo equips most of their saws with safety chains, they aren't smooth and cut poorly. The first thing we do is put real chains on them, then remove the limiter caps from the carburetor and give them some additional fuel at all levels.

Our 510's are excellent saws, plenty of power, and use the least amount of fuel per cord of wood cut than anything else in our line-up. They have also been dead solid reliable, and they get used quite a bit....Cliff


----------



## Javelin (Jan 16, 2009)

I am just currious on the 530! I quess I will have to get one and use it to find out! I had a customer bring in a like new 520 and after setting up the carb on that saw it really reminded me of a ms260! If the 530 has got a little more speed to her it should make a good saw to take a look at for those of use who like something a little diffrent!


----------



## arlen (Jan 16, 2009)

Javelin said:


> David How much run time do you have on it? Also how does it cut compared to the 350?




The Echo has a safety chain and an 18" bar.

The Husky has a 16" bar and a round chisel chain.

I have only ran 4 tanks of gas through the Echo.

I ordered four loops of chisel chain for the Echo.

The Echo cut well with the safety chain it seemed to bog down more than the husky. 

I have had the Husky for 5 years so it is well broken in.

The Echo is not broken in yet it appears to be of good quality well made. To me it seems to vibrate more I will find out how it works after I install the chisel chain on it this week. David


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 17, 2009)

arlen said:


> The Echo has a safety chain and an 18" bar.
> 
> The Husky has a 16" bar and a round chisel chain.
> 
> ...



You need to pull the caps off and give it a little more fuel on the high, set to lean like most are, they bog easy and might burn up on you if you run them long and hard. Steve


----------



## mrpotatohead (Jan 17, 2009)

First off, hello to the fellow members and admins., and I'm glad to see Echo making a harder stab at the commercial saw market these days. When I had my lawn business in Fla, I used Red Max, Stihl, and Echo power equipment. The Red Max trimmers would give up an ignition coil from time to time, didn't have the low RPM grunt I liked, felt awkward, but make a killer back pack blower. Stihl felt a little awkward, but was rock solid in every other way. Echo felt lighter and better balanced to me and most my guys, rock solid performance and reliability, broad power band, I can't say enough. The flex tube on the Echo blower always seemed a bit cheesy to me, but I never had any trouble out of one. This inspired me to buy Echo saws, and I was not let down there either. I personally believe Stihl and Echo are overall on top in the market considering their entire product line and years of good products. I was using a Stihl saw, but when I bought my Echo, it felt better balanced as did the trimmers, and I could work it harder a whole day with less fatigue, and of course, absolutely ZERO problems. I've yet to have to change even a spark plug after six years. I've bought a CS400 for smaller trimming jobs, and climbing, and after seeing the newer models at the shop, they have a superior layout when compared to their models made a few years ago. Their air filters are so easy to service, the saw is so easy to clean, and my new saw doesn't even hardly get dirty. You take it apart after 10 or so hours of use, and there's hardly any dust anywhere inside the saw. I wish I could justify a new CS670. I really am impressed over and over again with both Echo and Stihl products.


----------



## pgg (Jan 17, 2009)

Commercial lawn care, echo, right on. Logging and forestry, echo, no good.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually if Echo would update there bigger saws who knows! The 670 and 8000 are 30yr old designs but like older saws a little lower rpm and torque! It will be interesting to see what they come out with in the near future in the larger cc units!


----------



## jgrove (Apr 9, 2009)

*cs530*

Bought one today. Nice saw. I owned many husky's and havent been impressed with some of the new ones. The 460 was an orange toilet and the 359 was ok, the cs530 put it to shame, even with the chink chain on it.
I also have a cs 400, just broke in and gutted the muffler, puts my ms250 to shame. They are great saws. People say dont buy from bigbox stores and go to a dealer. Dealers suck. I bought my makita and both echos from home depot
cs400 $230, cs530 $380, DCS6401 $500 all brand new and are the best of my
saws exept for my cs650 evl, that thing is an 1981 and is unkillable and outcuts
the 372xp. Echo's are great saws, I hate primerbulbs, don't know why,
I just do. All my husqvarna's are in my basement in peices because they suck.
385xp $900, three tanks of fuel, bad bearing???? Dealer won't touch it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 9, 2009)

jgrove said:


> Bought one today. Nice saw. I owned many husky's and havent been impressed with some of the new ones. The 460 was an orange toilet and the 359 was ok, the cs530 put it to shame, even with the chink chain on it.
> I also have a cs 400, just broke in and gutted the muffler, puts my ms250 to shame. They are great saws. People say dont buy from bigbox stores and go to a dealer. Dealers suck. I bought my makita and both echos from home depot
> cs400 $230, cs530 $380, DCS6401 $500 all brand new and are the best of my
> saws exept for my cs650 evl, that thing is an 1981 and is unkillable and outcuts
> ...



Really? Only three tanks on a new 385xp and the dealer won't respond? Hmmm.

Is there another side to your story somewhere? Seems a teensy weensy bit down on everything except Echo.


----------



## jgrove (Apr 9, 2009)

*echo*

No, not at all, they all make some good saws, just my experience.
As a matter of fact, every one of my new saws wil be dolmar from here on out.


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 9, 2009)

My CS530 has no primer bulb, bet yours don't either! $380, definitely below MSRP. REJ2.


----------



## Co3Da (Apr 9, 2009)

Say what you will but echo is beatable yes there are better out there but I dont believe you can beat the price of the saw for what you get. Id say easily one of the best saws you can get for the money. Esp under $500 even under $250 But I love my stihls but this cs 670 have I gotta say for price I would pay it again.


----------



## jgrove (Apr 9, 2009)

*cs530*

No primer bulb on it, the 400 does, I bought it for a backup beater, but after I
hollowed out the muffler and figured out the limiter caps, it has a nice powerband. The ms250 is a great runner and a beautiful saw as well, a touch more snot in it but I can cut faster with the cs400. Each one has its job.
The stihl has been problematic for me, oiler didn't work when new, non adjustable, yesterday I checked the air filter after limbing some mullberry and
found saw dust in the air box. Nothing wrong visually with the filter, saw is still fairly new, about fifteen tanks through it now. Cleaned it up, took it out and it ran funny for the first minute. Its ok now but I am wondering what kind of miniscule damage happend and what is going to happen in the future. Another 
dealer saw, called them and asked if that was a common problem and they said no of course. I have never had that problem before. SAWDUST IN MY AIRBOX!!! I cleaned it and sealed the filterlip with some vaseline. I'm pissed.
paid premium dollars for the little stihl over a husky and that happend.
maybe it'll be fine and maybe not. On the other hand the echo is the same age,
more use no issues at all and I am hard on my saws, clean em up every time and am meticulous on matainece, not 1 problem with it. Its just to say that
Maybe I got a junk one, I love stihl, but saws are not cheap, I am tired of replacing them.


----------



## limelakephoto (Apr 10, 2009)

Every saw I have ever owned/ran, has gotten crap in the air box. Every brand!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 10, 2009)

Javelin said:


> Actually if Echo would update there bigger saws who knows! The 670 and 8000 are 30yr old designs but like older saws a little lower rpm and torque! It will be interesting to see what they come out with in the near future in the larger cc units!



how many CS-8000 series are out there today still ?


----------

